# Is a hospital grade pump really better?



## holliebug (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi everyone.
I have been pumping for my son (as well as nursing him) since he was born, using a Medela Pump In Style. I have NEVER been able to yield more than about an oz from each breast.
We are really going through a tough time right now, as Riley has become so difficult to nurse during the day. I am so afraid of losing the supply I have (not a full supply, we supplement with formula) and my pump just doesn't seem to be cutting it anymore.
Will a hospital grade pump work better? Will it help keep my supply up?
I just don't want to drop the $$ to rent one, if it isn't going to make very much difference.
Any experience?
Did you pump more milk with a hospital grade pump?
Did it increase supply better than a regular electric pump?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I used an Ameda rental pump, and I liked it alot better than the pumps I used it in the past. I have heard alot of other moms say they preferred this one too. Not alot of help, but look into it.


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

The Newman Goldfarb protocol for inducing lactation suggests the PIS. I used one and had great success with it. Many women have used the PIS and prefer it to rentals. I tried the Lactina but did not have much luck with that one. What are you setting your pump on? How often do you pump, for how long, and have you done any breast massage before or during your pumping session?


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

Is that an ounce from each breast daily? Or per session?


----------



## holliebug (Jul 29, 2004)

It is about an ounce per session, per breast max, but more often only 1/2 an ounce each side.
I do massage, drink lots of water, eat oatmeal, drink MMT, take Fenugreek, and I pump about an hour after he eats.
My problem lately is that he doesn't want to nurse much, and even though I'm pumping I don't seem to yield any more than I did before he started this semi nursing strike. I would have thought I'd be able to pump more from each side since he isn't nursing before I pump.
I vary the settings, and usually get most of the milk on a weaker setting, and then I up the setting to the strongest at the end to stimulate my nipples.
When I had my avent isis I actually was able to pump more using it, than my PIS!

Edited to add...

I am pumping when he would eat, which is every 3 hours or so. I usually pump for 20 minutes, although the milk stops flowing about 5 minutes into the pumping. I occasionally get a second let down, but that only lasts a minute or so. I have never been able to get a third let down.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

Julie,

I had both and found them to be comprable (the PIS and my hospital rental). I did about the same with my Avent manual pump as well.

That said, I had a hard time pumping. I never focused on pumping. I tried to work while pumping. I found that if I relaxed, listened to some music and thought about my son, I got more milk.

So perhaps the environment is more stressful? Or another factor?


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I own a PIS (actually I own two of them but that is another story) and work in a hospital where I have hospital grade pumps at my disposal while I am at work. I did notice that I got a little more milk out when using the pumps at work but I do believe the PIS is a great pump. It worked far better for me than any other electric pump I tried. I think you would just have to rent a hospital grade pump for a month to see if it really makes much difference to you as far as your supply is concerned. If you can find one to try for a pumping session or two that would be a great way to try it but in order to see how it will help your overall supply you would probably, IMO, just need to rent it and try it.

If it helps make you feel any better though, I nursed both my kids exclusively and they were big and fat kids all on breastmilk and when I pumped I hardly got anything out. I just wasn't an effective pumper. Some women just don't do it well. Some women pump out ounces and ounces with no effort.

What led you to conclude you have a true supply issue? Now that you are supplementing I bet you do have a supply issue of some sort but what led you to start adding formula in the first place? Was it just based on how much you were pumping or something else?

If you truely can't afford to rent a pump, if you keep nursing and using the PIS I am almost sure you won't lose the rest of your supply. But it's hard to really judge what is going on based on a post on the internet so I may have your situation all wrong.


----------



## sarahwebb (Feb 12, 2002)

I lost my supply at two weeks because my son, who was nursing all the time, was not able to empty my breasts. Everything I read said to use a hospital grade pump. My lactation consultants agreed.

I belong to the Yahoo group pumpmoms, and most of the women there agree that a hospital grade pump is best for building supply or long term exclusive pumping. As with everything, your mileage may vary and there are moms successfully exclusively pumping or building supply with a pump in style or other single user home model.

Best,
Sarah


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

I pumped exclusively for the first 4 months with my oldest while he was in the hospital and not taking food by mouth - when he came home I used the PIS (I think) for another 5 months. I don't think one made a huge difference over the other as far as supply goes, but I did like the feel of my hospital pump better. The suction is more like nursing and didn't hurt at all so it was easier for me to relax. It took me a while to get used to the PIS suction. It was slightly painful when I started using it and took a while to relax enough for letdown to happen.

Could you rent a hospital pump just for a month and see if it helps or do you have to do some kind of long-term rental program?


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

Using the Marmet technique before pumping can dramatically increase the amount you are able to pump. For directions go to google and type in Marmet technique.

Remember to breastfeed only when you and your baby are together. You can use the pump on the other breast to increase your supply and save up the ebm. If you need to supplement while you are together, use as little supplement as possible so the next feeding is not delayed. While you are getting your supply rebuilt you may need to nurse often during the night.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I had to use a hospital grade pump (due to extreme low supply)...it was the ONLY pump I could get anything with. It didn't increase my supply, but it did maintain in...


----------



## RubyV (Feb 4, 2004)

I"d go for the rental. If you are pumping instead of nursing, then you may do better with the hospital pump. I always got more with a rental, though my PIS is a wonderful pump.

Can you pump more often? Every 3 hours was simply not enough for me. I had to pump at least 10-11x a day to have an adequate supply.


----------



## holliebug (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks ladies!

I did go ahead and rent a hospital grade pump, and have been using it for a couple of days now. I am seeing a difference in the amount I am able to pump, and it is (as one of you also said) much less painful for me than the PIS was.

Thankfully DS will now nurse again. He was cutting his top front teeth, so that must have been the reason behind his strike.

I am back to being able to pump about an ounce about an hour after he nurses, and we go through the night without any supplementing again.
I am pumping like crazy this week, and have added in extra sessions as well as the ones after he nurses.

By the way, the reason we supplement is because I just have never been able to make enough milk. DS lost weight, wasn't having enough wet/poopy diapers, and was never satisfied. I have tried many things in the past, and nothing gave me a full supply. We are supplementing at the advice of a LC, as well as our Ped.

Thanks again!


----------



## foreverinbluejeans (Jun 21, 2004)

Congratulations!

Since your baby is over 6 months you could replace some of his feedings while you are gone with solids to minimize the amount of formula you have to use. For great info on starting solids

www.kellymom.com


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

that's great that the rental pump is working so well for you and i can totally relate to the top teeth cutting allison is cutting them now and just getting over our first ear infection i was lucky if she nursed 4-5 times today







but i wouldn't start solids if i were you, i guess it's a personal choice but i know my dd won't be getting them for another few months... hope things keep going well for you two!!


----------



## T a r a (Jan 31, 2005)

Holliebug

I could have written your post as I've encountered the same problems with low supply and have wondered the same thing about renting a hostipal grade (Medela Symphony) even though I already have a PISA. I have to single pump and turn the suction all the way up in order to get enough pressure to pump anything out. It doesn't hurt, but isn't overly comfortable. I too am only able to get ~2oz total each time I pump, no matter if it's been one hour or four. Breast compression has helped some, as has switching from one side to the other and back again a few times. Since my baby is over 9 months old I'm a little reluctant to spend the money on a rental when the PIS is doing OK. I'm thinking next time around I'll try a rental first to help establish supply. Which rental pump are you using? Are the PIS parts compatible with it?


----------



## holliebug (Jul 29, 2004)

bluejeans, thanks! Right now we are only doing solids for tasting maybe twice a week.

Becky, Sorry you have been dealing with this too







It definately has been rough. I agree with you on starting solids too early, and we really want to wait a while until they become a daily/regular thing for him. I probably would have waited to even introduce them at all, but DS was grabbing our food, screaming when we were eating, and smacking his lips whenever he saw us with food :LOL

Tara, it is a Medela Lactina. All I needed was tubing, and an attachment piece that joins my medela hand pump (the one you get with the PIS) to the rental pump. The store I am renting from is allowing me to rent it for two weeks to see how things work out, rather than having to pay the full month.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## MemeMom (Mar 5, 2005)

Pumping is hard work and you may need some extra help. There is a great group on yahoo just for pumping. [email protected] The group was essential in helping me pump for 8 1/2 mos for my son. Were it not for the group I would have given up.


----------



## Shell (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm facing some major supply issues and I just rented the Medela Classic hospital grade pump. WOW! It is great! I've been using the PIS for 3 months, which wasn't terrible, but wasn't helping me rebuild my supply. The Classic is fantastic! I've only been using it for a day, so I don't know if it will work to rebuild my supply, but I do know that at least I can pump in half the time to get what I was getting before. Since I am pumping so often (about every two hours) this really makes a huge difference for me! Also, it is much more comfortable and virtually silent. I am so surprised! Also, it is not overwhelmingly expensive to rent. My LC rents it for something like $2.80/day or $44/month. I don't think that is cost prohibitive.


----------

